# Duck Migration



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Went out and hunted water this weekend and the birds sucked right in! Did not see many ducks migrating but the birds in the areas that were flying low dive bombed us.

Anyone see any ducks coming down yet? I hope some stay around on the bigger water. All the small potholes have iced over with some medium sloughs still open in the middle. Sad to say but it looks like my water hunting is done for the year.

We also shot a few drakes that had poor coloring. I have not seen this so late in the year. Maybe it was a late hatch or just immature mallards?


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Mallards were migrating like crazy this morning while I was in the deeks. I also shot a couple poorly colored birds, not too unusual I don't think.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

slough said:


> Mallards were migrating like crazy this morning while I was in the deeks. I also shot a couple poorly colored birds, not too unusual I don't think.


Not unusual at all...I've shot Mallards in Alaska at the end of January that were just starting to get green. Simply a late hatch first year bird.


----------

